# Missing student identified among charred remains from Iguala



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Missing Ayotzinapa student identified among charred remains from Iguala

Missing Iguala student identified among charred remains in Mexico | World news | The Guardian


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Was hoping it wasn't them in those bags


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Never really thought it would be any other way


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Better find remains that never find anything or never know. What an awful situation for the families.


----------

